# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  SmartRap Build - (Frost!) - UPDATED!!

## Kingoddball

Just going to start this as a place holder...

I've started building another Smartrap.

Fist was just a yellow PLA model which I sold the next day ( :Cool: ).
Printed out a smartrap kit in orange, then decided I don't need another printer - I want to try something different; Now I'm building one for myself, but I'm going to try make it closer to the* reprap spirit* than most others (fully printable).

I'm print out as much as possible, designing new parts to strengthen the printed parts and redesigning others.

My little code-name is FROST (due to the colour).

I will post up some images here very soon today.

On a little side note - Does anyone have any ideas for printable vitamins (nuts/bolts)??

Thought about building something like a split pin or a 'V' shape piece to lock parts together, but I don't think I will bolt motor down using printed parts... Or maybe I will.

*Edit:* _Some images attached_. 

I'd love to print a J-Head body! This is designed to print PLA filament when finished (same as most), I'm building these out of ABS, so it's possible that it will not melt when heated so it could be possible? (*CCOOUULLDD!!!*!)




Partial 2.jpgPartial 3.jpgPartial.jpgPieces.jpgPrinting Rods.jpg

----------


## Nistrum

is the blender for failed test models? 

"you have failed me for the first time for the last time, Hobbs, take him away!"

lol  love the disclaimer in there. TBH I say do what you can if it works it works if not then try something else... print the parts you want to stress test out of ABS and if they can take it then by all means show the world how you did it.. of failing that just show that it can do it, that'll teach those doubters :P 

That said printable nuts and bolts seem like a weak idea... they are cheap enough and easily attainable pretty much anywhere for next to nothing, its times like this i remember an old saying about things that aren't broken :P 
But I definately aprove of trying to make as much as possible self replicating, so bonus points for that :P

----------


## Kingoddball

HAHAHA!  :Smile: 
Thats my theory with the blender, wife says no - So now I just dump the failed prints into acetone and make glue.

I think my ABS rods are too weak. I printed them with the layers going along the length which was better for less friction (mind you, perfect movement with these and printed LM8UU).

Going to print some again going vertically which might strengthen them, then work on the printed bearings.

The printed nuts/bolts was more a way off idea - would not try this with motors.

But want to try it out with as many printed components.

----------


## CrazyLynx

I must see the video how it works on printerd rods. It's hard to belive  :Smile:

----------


## Kingoddball

Will do! Got all rods printed, might reprint again soon.

This may fail - I'm printed in 100mm lengths and using acetone to glue/fuse them together. No breakage yet!
(Only printing on an UP! Mini).

My motors arrived yesterday, I will try get it connected and see if I can get axis movement, rods will handle it ok, but worried about buckling and bendind due to the motor weight on the Y/Extruder... 

I printed them with the layers going the length of the rods, I'm going to reprint vertically, seems like it will be stronger this way  :Smile:

----------


## paradiddle65

I too am very curious about how well the printed rods work. and props for taking the Reprap ideology to heart.

As far as printed fasteners are concerned, consider looking into old all-wood fastening techniques. Haven't tested this yet, but it would be interesting to see how it translates to plastic.

----------


## Kingoddball

I decided I will test one part at a time.
Using standard nuts/bolts.
Printed bearings (very good).

I reprinted all of my rods again last-night vertically/standing as this had increased there strength where needed (bend in the middle).

Unfortunately I only have a max print height of 120mm (12cm) so I need to fuse two (or three in Z) together with acetone - Hope it works well.

Other wise, I have most of it together.
I will get a new images tonight when I change rods over.

I think using 10mm or 12mm printed rods will help, 8mm is just too thin for printed, but I'd need to modify the Smartrap design/bearings which I do not want to.

Either way printed bearings do move smoothly along printed rods - Noisy (layer rub on layer) and probably won't last very long.


Edit: Rods break under load (hand bending), need to redesign so they are interconnecting/snap fit (??) rather than flat on flat.

----------


## Kingoddball

*UPDATES!!!!!!*

All connected, motors, rods and extruder. Waiting for a few more parts but everything moves as it should. Strength is OK, but with the glass and line it will pull the rods together to give a little more rigidity to the frame.

Thinking of moving the rack and pinion rather than fishing line, using two more M5 rods will strengthen it massively.

SR Front.jpgSR 1.jpgSR 2.jpgSR 3.jpgSR 4.jpg

----------


## Nistrum

any bigger pics?

----------


## Kingoddball

Yep!
Updated my printer again today. Bigger image attached. RACKS!!


Edit: I will post a current BOM sometime soon. I was very shocked how little I've used to build
this. 
Currently about a dozen nuts and bolts and 1 threaded rod (cut). That's it.

----------


## Nistrum

yeah was just admiring the simplicity of it. was questioning how accurate the rack and pinion drives are though... i suppose the real defining factor is the software..

----------


## Kingoddball

Agree with that too. But this is just a proof of concept for me. Just want to see if I could do it  :Embarrassment: 
So far so good!  :Cool:

----------


## paradiddle65

What did you do for the linear bearings? or are they just guides?

----------


## Kingoddball

Printed LM8UU's!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roxy

This is so cool!!!   It is kind of pointless...   But it is really neat how little non-plastic hardware you have!    Doing something like this highlights how important calibration is.  If your boot strap printer is not calibrated, certainly the Frost printer won't be able to hold any tolerances!    It will be interesting to see how tight of tolerances it can hold when it starts duplicating itself!

----------


## Kingoddball

The printed I used to print parts with is near flawless, so the printed parts are damn fine  :Big Grin: 

My printer has most of the components added now, need to wire it up and fix a few things.
Still deciding on a few things. Just extra pointless crap...

----------


## paradiddle65

Definitely need to port a good video once you have it moving around. Would love to see that..

----------


## f.larsen

I really do like it.
Really.

I really hope it doesn't vibrate itself apart.

Keep up the good work.  :Smile:

----------

